# Hi, I'm TikiFish



## John

Hi TikiFish,

Nice to meet you


----------



## Tikifish

You, too, John!


----------



## my-baby-shah

Hello TikiFish!!

Im new to the forum, but hopefully making lots of new friends! I stumbled across this when typing in Horse Forums in Google. Looks like we can jazz this place up...

Your right, it does look fantastic! 

Why not join my Hairy Horses Club? Don't worry, you don't need a hairy horse to join (although most horses are hairy now it's winter!). Everyone can talk about each others problems and hopefully help each other! Hope to see you there! 

xxxx


----------



## Katherine

Hiya Tikifish, and welcome to the forum


----------



## Ripton

Welcome!


----------



## Speed Racer

Zombie thread!!!! RAWWWWRRRR! :wink:


----------



## Zexious

Haha, like SUPER zombie! xD


----------

